# hitchiking through mexico/south america



## WORSE (Jul 30, 2007)

has anyone on here ever done this? how successful was it? im trying to get to vilcabamba ecuador by december....


----------



## Clean (Aug 8, 2007)

watch out for border towns..I hear baja is like 50% english speaking...id recommend learning to speak spanish. watch out for corrupt cops


----------

